# Good and cheap 1080p displays for my new Asus strix gtx 970



## Honey (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, (I also posted this question in other forum but didn't got help so I posted here  )
I'm currently using Philips 203v5 after I installed new Asus strix gtx 970, I noticed that my current display is not getting sleep,it lost connection when PC gets sleep or off,(says check your connection cable) but it wakes properly with move of mouse.. Also knowing as "GENERIC NON PNP DISPLAY'
Anyways,
I want to buy HDMI monitors which give me flavour on gtx 970,
In India everything is expensive and earning is hard.
Like I bought gtx 970 at 510$
So best monitor will be more expensive.

I have some suggestion for monitors,

- Benq GW2255HM (costs about 129$)

- Dell S2240L (145$)

- Benq GL2250HM (130$)

- ASUS VS228HR (150$)

- SAMSUNG LS22D300HY/XL (145$)

- SAMSUNG LS22D390HS/XL (143$)

There are also viewsonic and aoc brand I don't know their quality ,
So please suggest me.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 4, 2015)

Go 1050p since you only have 3.5GB vRAM 
What games are you going to play, if dont play CS:GO or Quake like games search for an IPS/VA panel i would buy a TN only for 144Hz.
Dell S display is glossy AFAIK.


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> Go 1050p since you only have 3.5GB vRAM
> What games are you going to play, if dont play CS:GO or Quake like games search for an IPS/VA panel i would buy a TN only for 144Hz.
> Dell S display is glossy AFAIK.


That hurts xd


----------



## xfia (Feb 4, 2015)

so far I think I like the asus myself.. sure you want to use hdmi? having a 120-144hz monitor is great.  

dont worry the 970 is still a 1080p champ if anything


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2015)

xfia said:


> so far I think I like the asus myself.. sure you want to use hdmi? having a 120-144hz monitor is great.
> 
> dont worry the 970 is still a 1080p champ if anything


Actually 144hz monitor costs 515$  which is more than gtx 970.. 
The budget monitors which I listed, have HDMI ports..


----------



## xfia (Feb 4, 2015)

I think most will come with a dvi cable.. it wont matter to much what you use for 60hz.  

I know it sucks how much things cost in this world  but I do know the asus has a 5ms response time and it is good to have 5ms or below and I have used a similar model and they have good features. I dont know a whole lot about constrast ratio's and all that so maybe a mod or someone could help you out further.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 4, 2015)

Honey said:


> That hurts xd


It hurts me even more because i have one since October  but jumping from 1080p to 1440p demands more hardware.
If you go TN make sure it has a DVI/HDMI port and pick one that you like or has the most warranty, there are no big difference between them at that price range.
But try to get a VA or IPS panel 22-23".


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> It hurts me even more because i have one since October  but jumping from 1080p to 1440p demands more hardware.
> If you go TN make sure it has a DVI/HDMI port and pick one that you like or has the most warranty, there are no big difference between them at that price range.
> But try to get a VA or IPS panel 22-23".


actually gtx 970 have 4gb vram, you dont need to tell anyone or no need to get dissappoint, 
i got 4gb in some games,
btw,
its not fault of Gtx 970 for 1440p,
any Gpu cant run 60fps on 1440p or 4k,
1440p perfect gaming needs 6gb vram and have to SLI or crossfire and 4k needs 8gb vram,
so gtx 970 is not a small card, its easily beats r9 290x and no one can beat gtx 970 in that price range.. (seriously there is no competitor ) i campared both myself + Benchmarks on website easily beated 290x
+ nvidia have best support in drivers.

on the 3.5 memory..
its not actually 3.5,
its 4gb vram with cache technology,
like all gpu performs, Every gpu when run games, it creates more garbage in processing memory(like textures and other things),
to reduce lag and traffic they created garbage cache memory, which allows us to play games smoothly,
and when game says "Hey we need more vram" then cache becomes Vram..
Honesly we are just based on piss ported games like watch dogs assassin creed unity and shadow of modor,etc
these games even no utilize Full GPU.
but still im able to play games without stutter..
remember again, any high end gpu cant run alone and cant perform as perfect in 1440 and 4k... 

i hope this makes you lil bit happy..


----------

